# Dudas con amplificador de 80w para automovil TDA 2004



## joecardvez (Ene 29, 2010)

Saludos a todos, el que les escribe es un aficionado a la electronica y estos son mis primeros pasos en este tema, el caso es que termine de construir un amplificador de serie B para le auto, pero nunca funciono, tendo dudas con el minimo de potencia de entrada de audio, yo utilice un mp3. les dejo el pdf con mas detalles para que alguien me pueda ayudar o descarte de una vez si este ampli no funcionara. Si es necesario subire fotos de como kedo si alquien me las pide.


----------



## Raedon (Feb 3, 2010)

Pero que hace el amplificador? hace algun ruido? algo? da señales de vida?


----------



## ibdali (Feb 9, 2010)

si no escuchas nada es que lo has armado mal o algo pasa, no tiene que ver que la señal sea de un mp3, tendría que funcionar.


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Feb 17, 2010)

arme ese mismo amplificador y funciona de lujo luego subo fotos:::.... y un vídeo en funcionamiento excelente amplificador con buena calidad

fotos del amplificador armado y un video de prueba el video no es de muy buena calidad ya quer fue tomado con un celular pero la calidad del sonido es admirable

añado algo mas en el video solo esta sonando uno de los 4 canales que este amplificador tiene por que no tengo mas parlantes para poner en funcionamiento los cuatro canales al mismo tiempo


----------



## nacho_brc (May 21, 2010)

hace mucho no hablan del tema.. arme este mismo amplificador.. pero dos canales solamente.. cuando lo conecto a la pc.. conecto el parlante y lo enchufo el parlante golpea permanentemente.. no se si me explico.. hace un "toc..toc..toc..toc" y el cono se muebe bruscamente.. nose si han cambiado algunos valores de los capacitores que salen en el circuito o simplemente me tocaron integrados malos.. las resistencias que use son de 1/4w no deberia haber diferencia.. uso una fuente de pc para la prueba.. asiq eso tampoco deberia influir.. lo e probado en un solo canal y sigue haciendo lo mismo.. nose que podra ser.. me tiene de los pelos este amplificador.. es el primero de la serie TDA que no logro hacer andar.. jaja.. si me pueden ayudar voy a estar muy agradecido.. saludos.. espero lean esto..


----------



## Heiliger (May 23, 2010)

joecardvez como lo imprimiste   porque para hacer los proyectos de esa pagina tienes que activar el modo espejo de la impresora y si lo lo haces el circuito estará todo al revés


----------



## nacho_brc (May 24, 2010)

gracias por la respuesta.. si me di cuenta de que habia que invertir.. ya solucione el problema.. nose porque.. pero la fuente de mi pc no sirve para amplificadores.. arme una fuente lineal aparte con un trafo y funciono perfecto.. estube dos dias repasando soldaduras y cambiando componentes al pedo.. jaja.. muchas gracias por la ayuda de todos modos.. se te agradece


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 15, 2010)

Hola joecardvez, yo tambien me arme este amplificador (porcierto muy bueno), como dice el amigo Heiliger, si lo vas a hacer por tecnica de plancado debes invertir el circuito (modo espejo), y si lo vas a hacer por serigrafia es justo como biene,yo lo hice por serigrafia, fues imprimo de 5 a 6 proyectos y los mando a hacer en un marco, quedan poco apretados pero lo que no quiero que se entinte le pongo cinta canela y ya, asi yo me haceguro que la tinta no se caera tan facil como el toner o el lacer (aveces es muy fragil y se cae en pleno atraque con acido). Ami me funciono por lo que se descarta que la pagina lo haya hecho mal, me quedo IGUAL DE BONITO que al amigo Alfonsoj2021 (pero sin mascara de anti-solder se ve un poquitin feo pero el sonido)
Prueba bien tus conexiones y si tus piezas en parte no son nuevas, que las hayas sacado de un aparato quemado o reparado que ya no sirve, midelas con el multimetro y ya que veas que si esta bien ahora si a soldar, prueba que tus `parlantes esten en buen estado, yo lo uso con un transformador de 12v 3.5A (usa 4A) pero solo a maxima potencia asi que el fusible que lleva es de 3.5A para que si el transfo da mas de 3.5A se queme el fusible y no el Transfo,


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Jul 15, 2010)

el problema con la fuente de pc es que necesitas una sola para ese amplficador si concectas algo mas en esa fuente al mismo tiempo que el amplificador vas a escuchar el toc .... toc que va y viene constantemente


----------



## niicolas (Jul 31, 2010)

Hola, hice el ampli de 80w para el auto y no funciona ya que me detecta un cortociorcuito y no se donde puede estar ya que lo detecta en la entrada.. alguien me podria ayudar? Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 31, 2010)

niicolas dijo:


> Hola, hice el ampli de 80w para el auto y no funciona ya que me detecta un cortociorcuito y no se donde puede estar ya que lo detecta en la entrada.. alguien me podria ayudar? Gracias


¿ Que cosa te detecta un corto ?


----------



## niicolas (Jul 31, 2010)

La fuente de alimentacion, y cuando mido continuidad en la alimentacion con el tester me da q*UE* tiene continuidad


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 31, 2010)

niicolas dijo:


> La fuente de alimentacion, y cuando mido continuidad en la alimentacion con el tester me da q tiene continuidad


Me imagino que tienes una fuente con protección contra cortocircuito y al conectar el amplificador esta se activa.

¿ Correcto o Falso ?


----------



## niicolas (Ago 5, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me imagino que tienes una fuente con protección contra cortocircuito y al conectar el amplificador esta se activa.
> 
> ¿ Correcto o Falso ?


Si tengo una fuente con proteccion por eso te digo que cuando prendo el ampli se corta la fuente. 
Y al medir con el tester me da continuidad en la entrada, me entendes a lo que me refiero, me podes ayudar? Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2010)

Puede ser que tu fuente no tenga capacidad como para alimentar a tu amplificador, ni siquiera en vacío.
¿ Que capacidad de corriente posee tu fuente ?
¿ Estas probando la placa con 4 TDA2004 ?
¿ Hiciste la PCB en "Espejo" ?

Los puntos principales a tener en cuenta son:
La pata 9 de los integrados, se conecta a +Vcc.
Las patas 8 y 10 que son salidas a parlante
Sigue visualmente el recorrido de las pistas que van a esas patas verificando no tener un corto.
Si no encuentras nada, retira los integrados de la placa y verifica nuevamente si te da cortocircuito.


----------



## niicolas (Ago 9, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Puede ser que tu fuente no tenga capacidad como para alimentar a tu amplificador, ni siquiera en vacío.
> ¿ Que capacidad de corriente posee tu fuente ?
> ¿ Estas probando la placa con 4 TDA2004 ?
> ¿ Hiciste la PCB en "Espejo" ?
> ...


Dale, voy a hacer eso, muchas gracias y espero que me ande el circuito ya que me costo mucho tiempo y dinero. Gracias.


----------



## harched (Ago 24, 2010)

Sera que me puedes pasar el pcb y el circuito del sduwoofer que piensas armar


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 27, 2010)

Hola a todos yo también estoy pensando hacer ese amplificador y claro que inverti la imagen de las pistas de cobre pero lo hice en Corel ya queme la placa y compre solamente los tdas 2004 no pude comprar el resto por falta de tiempo los cuatro tdas me costaron s/.100.00 nuevos soles

Mastodonte Man (yo lo uso con un transformador de 12v 3.5A (usa 4A) pero solo a maxima potencia asi que el fusible que lleva es de 3.5A para que si el transfo da mas de 3.5A se queme el fusible y no el Transfo,)-Disculpa Mastodonte Man una consulta entonces supongo que tu recomiendas un transformador de 4 amperios y 12voltios corriente alterna; se podria decir que los cuatro tdas y su respectiva circuiteria consumen solo 4amp


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 27, 2010)

Si, yo recomiendo el de 4A y 12v, y de igual forma con un fusible de 4A para que si el transformador da mas de 4A, se queme el fusible y no el transformador, pero si conectas el transformador en corriente alterna, el amplificador *NO* va a funcionar, yo te recomiendo que hagas el circuito que se llama "DOBLADOR DE TENCIÓN", asi conectas en la entrada los 12Vca, y en la salida donde dice +  gnd  -, el positivo es +12v y gnd en el ampli es tierra o gnd y -12v no lo usas, y de igual manera se llama asi porque dobla la tencion, si con el multimetro pones la punta negra en - y la roja en + te va a dar 24vcd.
Tambien puedes usar el transfo de 3.5A y con su respectivo fusible, dudo que se queme amenos que lo dejes tocando a maxima potencia (recuerda que hay distorcion y casi siempre no esta a maxma potencia), y por 2 horas sin bajar volumen, entonces se quema el fusible de 3.5A que vale como $4 en STEREN

Perdona, olvide decir que tambien puedes usar un transfo de 6v 3.5A o 4A, t con el doblador de tencion en + y en - , ignorando el gnd o tierra te va a dar los 12v
como se te haga comodo (por la dificultad con transformadores de 6v 4A)
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 27, 2010)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> yo te recomiendo que hagas el circuito que se llama "DOBLADOR DE TENCIÓN", asi conectas en la entrada los 12Vca, y en la salida donde dice +  gnd  -, el positivo es +12v y gnd en el ampli es tierra o gnd *y -12v no lo usas,*


Y si no vas a usar los -12V por que recomendás un doblador de tensión?
No ves que lo único que vas a conseguir es que se escuche el zumbido de la alimentación, perjudicando todo el amplificador?
Acá tenes una fuente con rectificación de onda completa, que es lo que necesita ese amplificador: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/  , buscá el archivo COnversorCA-CC.zip en el primer post y ahí tenes el PCB necesario.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 27, 2010)

Pues la verdad, yo lo *ESTOY* usando con el doblador de tencion y no hay ningun ruido, de hecho creo que es mejor el doblador de tencion por que usa menos componentes y como ya dije con ese amplificador y con otros de esa pagina como tambien preamplificadaroes funciona bien, de hecho en la pagina siempre lo usan en sus videos de tutoriales para mostrar los proyectos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 27, 2010)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Pues la verdad, yo lo *ESTOY* usando con el doblador de tencion y no hay ningun ruido, de hecho creo que es mejor el doblador de tencion por que usa menos componentes y como ya dije con ese amplificador y con otros de esa pagina como tambien preamplificadaroes funciona bien, de hecho en la pagina siempre lo usan en sus videos de tutoriales para mostrar los proyectos


Disculpame, pero que vos lo uses no significa absolutamente nada. Haciendo eso que proponés vas a tener una fuente con rectificación de media onda, que aunque puede ser apropiada para un preamplificador, en este esquema vas a desperdiciar la mitad de la potencia del transformador, vas a tener menos potencia disponible en el amplificador y vas a aumentar el ripple de la fuente a valores intolerables. Si leyeras es post de Fogonazo sobre la construcción de fuentes de alimentación para amplificadores de audio te enterarías de muchas cosas útiles sobre porqué no hay que hacerlo.

De todas maneras sos dueño de hacer lo que te plazca con tus circuitos, pero no des recomendaciones incorrectas que pueden hacer fracasar el proyecto de otros


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 27, 2010)

Disculpa, yo pense que talvez le podia funcionar, ya que yo lo vi en este proyecto y tambien lo uso en el de 80w con TDA2004, pero si tu dices que no funcionaria, pues nimodo.
Me podrias dar el link del post de fogonazo, gracias, ah y dejo el link en el que te digo que veo que funciona bien el doblador con un amplificador
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/tda2030.pdf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 27, 2010)

Este es el post de Fogonazo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

El circuito que has pasado, funciona así como este otro, pero si lo ponés a alta potencia vas a comenzar a notar el ruido de la alimentación y no vas a poder mantener la potencia de salida por que va a caer la tensión de alimentación.
Tenes que recordar que ese diseño es para una rockola, así que mientras haga ruido, todo está bien. Si vos lo querés para escuchar en tu casa, vas a tener que gastar un poco más para hacer las cosas de la forma correcta.


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 30, 2010)

Gracias a los dos por la informacion dada entonces are la fuente de ca a cc de mnicolao
Ver el archivo adjunto 23138
entondec estaria bien comprarme un transformador de 4amp y 12voltios de corriente alterna que con los calculos me dara aprroximadamente: 12vca x 1.41 = 16.92v
o seria mejor uno de 4amp y 10vca daria 10vca x 1.41 = 14.1v
porque en el archivo pdf adjunto dice DC 12V


----------



## nacho_brc (Ago 31, 2010)

en la pagina de donde sacaste el amplificador.. construya su videorockola en la parte donde aparece el doblador de tension muestra un par de graficos con la forma de la onda.. y dice que claramente necesitas de capacitores mas grandes para un mayo consumo.. osea.. si tenes un gran consumo.. al necesitar muuucha mas capacitancia.. aumentas el tamaño de los componentes y sin embargo la diferencia entre el transformador convencional y el de toma central no es tan grande (en relacion al tamaño, precio y calidad) si necesitas hacer una fuente para un gran consumo que necesite voltaje positivo y negativo es muyy recomendable un transformador con tap central, si el consumo es bajo puede bastar con el doblador de tension.. solo acordate que si por ejemplo alimentas un pre con el doblador, los ruidos del pre se van a amplificar en la etapa final


----------



## SERGIOD (Sep 3, 2010)

Nacho_brc (que si por ejemplo alimentas un pre con el doblador, los ruidos del pre se van a amplificar en la etapa final)
entonces como se alimenta el pre con otro transformador


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 4, 2010)

un pre tiene poco consumo asi q*UE* no va a tener muchos ruidos.. pero si queres minimizarlos usas un transformador con tap central.. de 12 + 12 y usas dos reguladores de tension para la negativa y positiva


----------



## pabloducasse (Oct 7, 2010)

amigos tengo un problema con este ampli, el canal izquierdo funciona a la perfeccion, o sea los 2 parlantes, pero el canal derecho no :S el integrado que se encuentra abajo del fusible es el problema, cuando lo saco andan los 3 parlantes de maravilla, pero cuando lo conecto el parlante derecho se escucha demasiado grave y el otro demasiado agudo, alguien sabria por que puede ser ? algun capacitor que no funcione bien o algo ?

muchas gracias.


----------



## zxeth (Oct 7, 2010)

pabloducasse dijo:


> amigos tengo un problema con este ampli, el canal izquierdo funciona a la perfeccion, o sea los 2 parlantes, pero el canal derecho no :S el integrado que se encuentra abajo del fusible es el problema, cuando lo saco andan los 3 parlantes de maravilla, pero cuando lo conecto el parlante derecho se escucha demasiado grave y el otro demasiado agudo, alguien sabria por que puede ser ? algun capacitor que no funcione bien o algo ?
> 
> muchas gracias.



Si sacas el fusible no tiene que andar nada. yo que vos reviso si no tocan las pistas con el fusible o algo porque eso esta mal


----------



## pabloducasse (Oct 7, 2010)

ya reviste y no y no toca nada, ninguna pista con ninguna otra... lo que me queda por pensar es que algun condensador este mal, sino la verdad que no se


----------



## zxeth (Oct 7, 2010)

tenes algun problema grave, si sacarias fotos te podria decir mejor, ese fusible si lo sacas tiene que parar todo


----------



## pabloducasse (Oct 7, 2010)

ahh esta, bueno mañana voy a probar porque se me rompio el fusible =P

mañana lo compro nuevo, pruebo y vuelvo a publicar novedades. mucahs gracias por responder tan rapido.

un abrazo


----------



## poliada (Oct 23, 2010)

amigos de foros de elctronica reciban cordiales saludos mi pregunta es que si quiero ponerlo en el auto no importa el amperaje de la batería o mas o menos cuanto es el amperaje del circuito
de ante mano gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2010)

poliada dijo:


> .... pregunta es que si quiero ponerlo en el auto no importa el amperaje de la batería o mas o menos cuanto es el amperaje del circuito.....


No importa la capacidad de la batería (Amperaje), el circuito "Solo" toma lo que necesita.


----------



## ALIEM (Oct 24, 2010)

compañero  el circuito  esta  bien  bonito   pero  hay algo  que  al  el  diagrama le  faltan  una  cuanta  piezas    observen  el  pcb  y  observen  el  diagrama  y  cuenten  la  piezas  para  que  vean


----------



## messias (Nov 11, 2010)

hola foro yo construi uno tomado de la pagina de construya su video rockola,lo conecte al carro y andubo un ratico,luego los ci se pusieron calientes, ya revice todos los componentes y estan bien, no hay coliciones en las pistas, me pregunto ke estara pasando, alguien ke me ayude, le agradecere mucho...


----------



## zxeth (Nov 12, 2010)

messias dijo:


> hola foro yo construi uno tomado de la pagina de construya su video rockola,lo conecte al carro y andubo un ratico,luego los ci se pusieron calientes, ya revice todos los componentes y estan bien, no hay coliciones en las pistas, me pregunto ke estara pasando, alguien ke me ayude, le agradecere mucho...



te olvidaste el disipador


----------



## ixak1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hola ! buenas tardes! ( dias o noches dependiendo )  yo lo construi usando el TDA2005, hay alguna diferencia?  tambien fui siguiendo controyetuvideorockola.com, es el primer amplificador que construyo .
pero tengo algunos problemillas y dudas, por partes va. 

1.-hay cierto zumbidito que desaparece cuando toco el disipador IZQUIERDO1  y el IZQUIERDO2 al mismo tiempo, me saca de onda, aunq creo debi usar aislantes en el disipador jeje. 

2.- suena bonito en potencia con solo una bocina conectada, si conecto la otra en el IZQUIERO baja muchisimo la potencia :S, interesante, será por mi fuente?. 

3.- Un canal derecho no suena, definitivo necesito revisarlo a detalle, cambiare capacitores ( 104 por q son usados, igual puede ser el TDA, no? ) 

4.- El otro canal derecho suena MUY bajito, MUY bajito, casi casi puedo decir que no amplifica jeje, pero no tanto. tambien cosa de revisar, si quieren pueden hacerme sugerencias . 

5.- Noto que en general el circuito es algo sensible a mi, es decir como si yo hiciera interferencia inalambrica con el (no me kiere =(  jeje ).

creo son los detallitos que me salieron jeje, el PCB esta perfecto, revisado de pies a cabeza. soldaduras y todo lo que va del lado impreso jeje. 

PD. estoy usando una fuente de poder de computadora, para probar, y mm  quizá vaya a usar un transformador o terminar de leer lo que comentaban de la fuente para hacer una adecuada.


----------



## david0402 (Nov 12, 2010)

no importa sii al amplificador le pongo una bateria de 12volt-12Amp??....y si el circuito solo toma lo que necesita, hay que cambiar el fusible??


----------



## zxeth (Nov 12, 2010)

no no importa, no se de cuanto es el fusible, fijate en el datasheet cuanto consume el ampli y multiplicalo por 4 para que te de el consumo de todos.


----------



## david0402 (Nov 13, 2010)

gracias por la ayuda!!!

el consumo de todos es de 14Amp.....el fusible debe de ser de ese amperaje??


----------



## zxeth (Nov 13, 2010)

el fusible tiene que ser minimamente de un 10% mas arriba del amperaje que va a consumir, osea de 15,4 minimo, pero yo diria que le pongas de 16 o 17


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 13, 2010)

Hola, en realidad, el TDA2004 consume 1A, que multiplicado por los 4 da 4A, asi que el fusible que se le pone es de 4A, asi es como esta en la pagina y asi es como yo lo uso y no le pasa nada, porque a lo mucho consume 3.5A continuos pero es mejor ponerle los 4A


----------



## david0402 (Nov 13, 2010)

gracias por tu respuesta: zxeth


----------



## ixak1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hola buenas tardes, pues para comentar que ya solucione los problemas de ruido, solo cuestion de cambiar las resistencias por unas nuevas, ya que lo que estaba usando TODO fue extraido de "basura" .. en fin, fue mi error porque las resistencias sin fijarme le coloque algunas de 1k siendo q necesitaba 1ohm jeje..  en fin, aun no encuentro porq el lado derecho no suena  ..  es posible que el TDA este dañado? y aun asi es posible que los dos TDA derechos esten dañados ? ya subire fotos a ver q criticas pueden hacer  pues voy comenzando apenas. 

PD. yo estoy usando un fusible de 3 amp y creo no tengo problemas .


----------



## messias (Nov 17, 2010)

hola foro, ya resolvi el problema ke tenia en el ampli, eran unos capacitores ekivocados, en la ista de componentes te dan un valor pero en el diagrama te dan otro, ojo con eso y un buen par de dispadores y ya!! ahora solo me falta el woofer, un saludo a todos


----------



## ixak1 (Nov 18, 2010)

messias dijo:


> hola foro, ya resolvi el problema ke tenia en el ampli, eran unos capacitores ekivocados, en la ista de componentes te dan un valor pero en el diagrama te dan otro, ojo con eso y un buen par de dispadores y ya!! ahora solo me falta el woofer, un saludo a todos



asi es, yo ya me habia fijado en eso XD. hay que tener cuidado.


----------



## david0402 (Nov 18, 2010)

entonces cuales son los buenos?? los de la lista o el diagrama??

plano invertido de la amplificador


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 19, 2010)

Y que capacitores eran, que valores tenian, para ver si estan bien o mal


----------



## ixak1 (Nov 19, 2010)

solo eran la cantidad erronea en la lista de materiales, en realidad son 4 capacitores 103  y son 8 104, bueno es lo unico que noté, ademas bueno use capacitores de 250v ya q*UE* no encontre de 100, si estoy mal pues me gustaria opiniones y correcciones. 

Gracias!


----------



## david0402 (Nov 20, 2010)

y se tienen que usar los 4 integrados?? si se usan 2 que puede pasar?


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 25, 2010)

Tenés 2 canales en vez de 4 canales.
saludos


----------



## ixak1 (Nov 25, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Tenés 2 canales en vez de 4 canales.
> saludos



Pues, estoy un poco confundido, según yo este amplificador es de dos canales, para 4 parlantes.

pero creo su pregunta tiene que ver con el hecho de que electronicamente puede afectar al resto de las piezas, pero no creo que pase algo. 

saludos ! XD.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 25, 2010)

Si el amplificador es de 2 canales, IZQUIERDO Y DERECHOS, pero es de 4 parlantes, osea dos parlantes IZQUIERDOS y dos parlantes DERECHOS, estos amplificadores son de carro, pero se usan mas en camionetas o carros de 4 puertas.


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 25, 2010)

mmm.. en los automóviles de 4 puertas se usan amplificadores de 4 canales. Por eso se regula el lado (derecha izquierda) y el atras-adelante. Por lo menos los que desarmé tienen amplificadores cuádruples.
Saludos.


----------



## ixak1 (Nov 25, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> mmm.. en los automóviles de 4 puertas se usan amplificadores de 4 canales. Por eso se regula el lado (derecha izquierda) y el atras-adelante. Por lo menos los que desarmé tienen amplificadores cuádruples.
> Saludos.



Si e visto algunos así, pero yo creo depende del modelo del estereo no? pues hay veces que aun que puedas regular izq derecha, atras adelante pues no deja de ser de dos canales, igual. no soy experto XD jeje. Saludos !


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 25, 2010)

Tienes razón Ixak, estuve chequeando los datasheet de los integrados de estéros conocidos (pioneer, phillip, philco, blaupunkt) y son STEREO (o sea, 2 canales) la regulación "atrás-adelante" se hace con recortes de voltaje de salida. Pero no deja de ser 2 canales. (perdón por contradecirme anteriormente)
saludos!


----------



## facundocarbonell (Dic 20, 2011)

hola se pueden puentiar las salidas de este ampli!!


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 20, 2011)

el diseño te da para 4 parlantes


----------



## gustavo ludewig (Mar 4, 2012)

y entonces si es seguro que se puede construir con el tda2005 porq no consigo el tda2004 en venezuela


----------



## J3R0ss (May 2, 2012)

Buenas, miran me estoy metiendo en hacerme exactamente ese  de 4 salidas de 20W, osea 2 para Left y 2para Right ...bien?  Bueno tengo dos dudas eseciales (mas mucha smas poco importantes)....

12v y 3 amperes de CC es para alimentarlo no cierto? Ahora, si le quiero meter CA ( una fuente de PC por ejemplo) con que lo deberia alimentar o como puedo hacer ? ya que lo quiero para caja y no da andar con la bat de auto en al casa jajaja...

y 2do, no entiendo la conexion del potenciometro de 6pines...Tengo 3 puntos en la entrada uno left uno right y uno masa si? La masa del left rebota hacia la del right (de ahi a las fichas ) y vuelve a la placa es asI?

Espero que me puedan responder...*MIL GRACIAS POR EL TIEMPO Y AL INFORMACIÓN*


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 3, 2012)

J3R0ss dijo:


> ....Ahora, si le quiero meter CA ( una fuente de PC por ejemplo



Las puentes de PC dan corriente continua, solo conecta el cable amarillo a los +12v del ampli y el negro a GND (y ademas el cable verde de la fuente debe ir a GND para que arranque).

Si tienes un transformador de 9vca, puedes hacer un rectificador de onda completa para que asi te de +-12vcc y solo usarias los +12v (hay muchisimos por la red, son muy simples)



J3R0ss dijo:


> y 2do, no entiendo la conexion del potenciometro de 6pines...



Si lo miras de frente, tiene sus 3 patitas delanteras y sus 3 patitas traseras. Las patitas de la izquierda (en delanteras y traseras) deben ir a GND, las del centro son la salida de audio ya variado el volumen de como muevas el potenciometro y las patitas de la izquierda son por donde entra el audio a regular el volumen.

PD: En las patitas delanteras conectas el audio izquierdo y en las traseras el audio derecho.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## J3R0ss (May 3, 2012)

Mastodonteman,  sono re burro, se que las fuentes son CC, me exprese muy mal,quise decir CA "una fuente de pc", xq las fuentes de pc se ENCHUFAN a CA. Ahora si esta bien dicho.

Y pero es seguro que esa fuente lo alimenta, no hay riesgo de quemar o dañar algo?

Y muchas gracias por lo del potenciometro, me solucionaste las dos dudas mas importantes que tenia...MIL GRACIAS!


----------



## SERGIOD (May 3, 2012)

J3R0ss dijo:


> Mastodonteman,  sono re burro, se que las fuentes son CC, me exprese muy mal,quise decir CA "una fuente de pc", xq las fuentes de pc se ENCHUFAN a CA. Ahora si esta bien dicho.
> 
> Y pero es seguro que esa fuente lo alimenta, no hay riesgo de quemar o dañar algo?
> 
> Y muchas gracias por lo del potenciometro, me solucionaste las dos dudas mas importantes que tenia...MIL GRACIAS!



no pasa nada no te mortifiques usa la fuente de pc


----------



## roybar83 (May 18, 2012)

Buenas gente!!

Estoy por armar este ampli para ponerselo a mi auto, el de 80w con tda 2004, lo que quiero hacer es, en vez de poner un potenciometro doble, quiero poner dos potenciometros simples, que van conectados directamente a la entrada de audio, para controlar en forma individual el volumen de 2 salidas y otras 2 salidas.

Mi duda es de cuanto debe ser el potenciometro, cuantos Ohms?

Espero su siempre oportuna y agradecida respuesta.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 21, 2012)

Dos potenciometros sencillos de 50k estaran bien, nadamas conectas uno a la entrada L y el otro a la entrada R como ya lo explique y listo.

PD: J3R0ss, la fuente de pc si lo alimenta todo bien pero personalmete siento que suena mejor el ampli con bateria de 12v en el coche, amenos que la fuente de pc tenga como 350w de potencia para que los 12v salgan muy descansados.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## J3R0ss (May 22, 2012)

Mmmm le faltaron 100W jaja, no, la que tengo es de 250w...pero la voy a usar para ver si funciona todo enorden, y despues veo si consigo que alguien me de una fuente mas potente o algo...

*MIL GRACIAS POR TODO!*


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 22, 2012)

No hay problema con la de 250w, igual funcionara pero talves caliente un poco mas (la fuente) .
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## roybar83 (May 22, 2012)

Asi lo hare Mastodonte Man, le voy a poner 2 potenciometros lineales de 50k.

Gracias!!


----------



## annel (Mar 8, 2018)

Hola acabo de armar éste amplificador y revisando los voltaje me da en la salida a parlante un voltaje de 6 voltios ¿ Eso es normal?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2018)

Si lo utilizas en puente si, es normal y lógico, en puente no se utiliza el capacitor de salida, en cambio si no se utiliza en puente debe ir el capacitor.


----------



## annel (Mar 9, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si lo utilizas en puente si, es normal y lógico, en puente no se utiliza el capacitor de salida, en cambio si no se utiliza en puente debe ir el capacitor.


Efectivamente esta en puente muchas gracias, algún otro consejo acerca de este amplificador


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2018)

No utilzarlo con una carga inferior a 4 ohms ni tampoco al máximo para que te dure mucho tiempo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 9, 2018)

Hola, un amplificador en puente H, no puede arrojar un valor de tensión continua en su salida y menos si hablamos de 6V. La tensión debe ser prácticamente 0V. Supongo que la medida la hiciste entre sus bornas y no desde GND y salida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2018)

Vamos por partes dijo Jack el Destripeitor. 

Cada salida  tendrá 6V respecto de masa-negativo , eso es correcto  ; pero entre las dos salidas debe haber 0 V.

O sea 0V entre los cables que van al parlante , sinó chau parlante


----------



## annel (Mar 9, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, un amplificador en puente H, no puede arrojar un valor de tensión continua en su salida y menos si hablamos de 6V. La tensión debe ser prácticamente 0V. Supongo que la medida la hiciste entre sus bornas y no desde GND y salida.


La medida la hice desde masa y los bornes y entre sus bornes la medida es 0


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2018)

Ok, así estaría bien !


----------



## annel (Mar 9, 2018)

Pero ahora suena muy b*ie*n pero en pausa o reposo tiene un sonido raro le muestro un video
VID-20180309-WA0002.mp4


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2018)

Los integrados de salida sin disipador van a morir cocinados.

Está oscilando.

Faltaría una caja metálica blindada o de madera forrada por dentro en aluminio de cocina.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los integrados de salida sin disipador van a morir cocinados.


Algo mas o menos así...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, un amplificador en puente H, no puede arrojar un valor de tensión continua en su salida y menos si hablamos de 6V. La tensión debe ser prácticamente 0V. Supongo que la medida la hiciste entre sus bornas y no desde GND y salida.


¿¿¿¿????
En todo amplificador en puente con alimentación simple en su salida con respecto de masa debera tener Vcc/2
si lo alimenta con 12 tendra alrededor de 6V , entonces si mido entre cada salida habrá 0V, aún si lo utilizo en modo estereo, para lo cual debo poner el capacitor para bloquear la continua si mido en el lado positivo del capacitor habra Vcc/2

Aún este se ve en los chip que tiene 4 amplificadores, en todas sus salidas con respecto a masa hay Vcc/2 y es normal, si en uno solo de ellos hay 0V implica que tal amplificador esta roto,
Esto es así desde siempre


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 9, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿????
> En todo amplificador en puente con alimentación simple en su salida con respecto de masa debera tener Vcc/2
> si lo alimenta con 12 tendra alrededor de 6V , entonces si mido entre cada salida habrá 0V, aún si lo utilizo en modo estereo, para lo cual debo poner el capacitor para bloquear la continua si mido en el lado positivo del capacitor habra Vcc/2
> 
> ...


Gracias panda, te agradezco la aclaración pero humildemente conozco bien los amplif. half- bridge y full- bridge.
Yo me refiero a medir la salida de la cual se conecta el altavoz.
Si tienes un equipo en frente tuyo y no sabes que tipo de amplif. hay  dentro, y mides una salida respecto a GND y obtienes 0V eso no quiere decir que esté dañada la salida, pues si se trata de configuración half-bridge, hasta ahí está correcto.
Ésta config. es la más utilizada en los equipos en donde la tensión de alimentación no es un limitante.
En cambio en carstereos, si se utiliza full- bridge, ya que al estar limitado a 12V, no podría obtener gran potencia, si no fuese de ésta manera.  Es por ello y no capricho que se reduce la impedancia a 4 ohms. Aclaro hablamos de amplif. lineales.


----------

